# Do adult classes get a conformation rating?



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If I take an adult (over 2 years old) dog to a SV style conformation show, will that dog get a rating?

WDA seems to pretty clearly state NO here. But what about UScA?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've seen the Open class at all WDA shows I've been to except NASS, but they are just ranked and not rated.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, WDA does seem clear in their rules/regs, but UScA seems to be saying the opposite here, see 4.1.2.

What do you think? Can older untitled dogs get an SG (or G) rating at a UScA show?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm, it doesn't seem clear, but it refers to "adult dogs" getting SG ratings, and that term previously referred to the open/24+ class. The only UScA show I've attended was the Sieger Show where they don't typically have the open classes.


----------

